# I will love you forever



## buttercuploveswestley

Hi, I'm new here, and need help translating this phrase into Dutch...

"I will love you forever, baby.  My heart is yours alone."

I thank you, and my boyfriend thanks you, in advance for your help!


----------



## Grytolle

1 is what I'd write to my loved one, 2 is probably what you search

1) Ik gaan u altijd graag zien, schat. Mijn hart is van u alleen.

2) Ik zal altijd van je houden, schat. Mijn hart is van jou alleen.


----------



## buttercuploveswestley

Grytolle said:


> 1 is what I'd write to my loved one, 2 is probably what you search
> 
> 1) Ik gaan u altijd graag zien, schat. Mijn hart is van u alleen.
> 
> 2) Ik zal altijd van je houden, schat. Mijn hart is van jou alleen.



Actually, I *will *be writing it, so thank you for giving it to me both ways.  

Cheers!


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


Grytolle said:


> 1) Ik gaan u altijd graag zien, schat. Mijn hart is van u alleen.
> 2) Ik zal altijd van je houden, schat. Mijn hart is van jou alleen.


 
I wonder why you would use gaan + infinitive and the formal personal pronouns in this case. Sounds a bit odd to me.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Grytolle

Being quite new to this forum, I don't really know how off-topic-y discussions are treated, but I'll take a risk this time. But first of all:

buttercuploveswestley: 1) isn't standard language, while 2) is.
I should have been more clear about this in my first post.




Frank06 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wonder why you would use gaan + infinitive and the formal personal pronouns in this case. Sounds a bit odd to me.
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Frank


Hey Frank,

It was just the objectform of the gij  
Using the infinitive for 1st-person singular of verbs not ending in -en is a well known feature, which co-existed with using just the verb stem. Unfortunately (imo), this was lost in the standardization process, meaning it's not anymore a part of written Standard Dutch. 

I see you're from Antwerpen, so I'll dare to attempt a comparison with that dialect:

"'k Gon ù alted gêre zing, schat. M'n art is van ae alliên."

I'm under the impression that "ik gaan" is reasonably common in Belgian every day conversation (especially if the following word begins with a vowel?), and my loved one certainly thinks it sounds good^^.

Groetjes terug!



Edit:
Now it just hit me: Did you mean I should have had to use "zal" instead of "ga(an)"?
I suppose that was the case. Coming to think of it "ik ga" might imply that I don't love her at the moment, or so. 8) gaan/gon => zal in my previous posts, thus! So, to answer your question, then, it was an error/questionable of me to use "gaan" instead of "zullen".


----------



## Lopes

Grytolle said:


> 1 is what I'd write to my loved one, 2 is probably what you search
> 
> 1) Ik gaan u altijd graag zien, schat. Mijn hart is van u alleen.
> 
> 2) Ik zal altijd van je houden, schat. Mijn hart is van jou alleen.


 
Maybe it's usefull to say that the first frase is (seems to me) Flemish and the second Dutch.


----------



## iesje88

Grytolle said:


> 1 is what I'd write to my loved one, 2 is probably what you search
> 
> 1) Ik gaan u altijd graag zien, schat. Mijn hart is van u alleen.
> 
> 2) Ik zal altijd van je houden, schat. Mijn hart is van jou alleen.



I don't think th first one is right.. It translates back as: I always want to see you, baby. My heart is yours alone. (or something like that).

I would use the second translation.


----------



## Grytolle

No idea why it isn't in vandale, atleast with the label "Belg.".
vlaamswoordenboek.net/definities/term/graag+zien


----------



## iesje88

Ah okay... I didn't knew that. Never heard anyone say it, but then again I don't know any Flemish people.


----------

